# Jorian Meeuse's progression thread



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 29, 2022)

To give myself some more motivation I thought it would be a good idea to try a progression thread. I have been stuck at 9 seconds for months now on 3x3, and I'm sure I can improve that.
These are the goals I want to achieve before 2023:
1. sub 5 3x3 single, sub 7 ao5, sub 8 global
2. sub 20 global 3BLD
3. 30 points on MBLD
4. sub 2 4BLD global
5. sub 5 5BLD global

These goals are very optimistic, and it's unlikely I will reach all of them, but I will certainly try.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 29, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> To give myself some more motivation I thought it would be a good idea to try a progression thread. I have been stuck at 9 seconds for months now on 3x3, and I'm sure I can improve that.
> These are the goals I want to achieve before 2023:
> 1. sub 5 3x3 single, sub 7 ao5, sub 8 global
> 2. sub 20 global 3BLD
> ...


What do you currently average for the blind events?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 29, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> What do you currently average for the blind events?


on 3BLD about 25 seconds i'd say, 4BLD sub 3 but that varies wildly, and on 5BLD i think i have only 5 successes because I never do that, my fastest close DNF is 6:45.xy DNF by 3 x-centers. I will try MBLD about half an hour from now so I'll post the result here when I'm done.

Ok I'm done with the attempt, 19/21 in 53:21.55 [29:38.02]. Previous pb was 18/19 in 55 minutes so it is a pb because of the faster time but I'm not super happy about this. Both DNF's were just two edge flips, i don't yet know what the mistake was. There were four cubes that I took ages to recall, I think I wasted 8 minutes on that... Next time I might try 23 cubes and hope for some better results.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 6, 2022)

I don't know if you can call this a true sub-5 fail but I will call it that anyway. Scramble:
B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D B2 U R B D' B F2 U' L2 F' D2
yellow top red front:
R B D R' U R' F y' U2 R' U' R' // xx-cross-ish planned in inspection
U y' R' U' R2 U R' // this is where it becomes a fail because i knew the solve was super great so I locked up a lot and the next pair took like a whole second
y R U2 R' // what can I say
And here I knew the 1LLL (U M U M' U2 M U M' U') but hey, on good solves you don't notice that type of things.
So I did OLL an PLL. At least I cancelled into the PLL (U Rw U R' U' M U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U) which got me a 6.86


Btw, I'm really getting bad at 3x3, with lots of sup-10 solves. I think this is because I don't practise as much now that I have a lot of work to do for school...


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 16, 2022)

I have not been able to find much time for cubing lately but I will try to get back to 3 MBLD attempts per week again as much as possible. I have also just continued learning 2GLL (the first set of ZBLL I will learn) and I only need some H, S and AS cases and I will be done with that.

For all cases I can easily recognise them, except for the S and AS cases. Does anyone know a good way of recognising those?


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> To give myself some more motivation I thought it would be a good idea to try a progression thread. I have been stuck at 9 seconds for months now on 3x3, and I'm sure I can improve that.
> These are the goals I want to achieve before 2023:
> 1. sub 5 3x3 single, sub 7 ao5, sub 8 global
> 2. sub 20 global 3BLD
> ...


Wow that's some ambitious BLD goals. Good luck with it!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 16, 2022)

It is quite clear that I am out of multi practise now. I didn't want to do 23 cubes after 10 days of not doing MBLD so I did 21 and only solved 15 of them. I am quite satisfied with the time it took, only 50 minutes so next time, i promise, will be 23 cubes.
I'll put the DNF causes here once I know them:
Did a LF+RD edge flip as a setup to UF UB and messed up undoing the setup. Idk why I don't yet know all those algs, and idk why I didn't do F B setup
Traced UFR-RDF-UBR instead of UFR-UBR-RDF (so PB instead of BP)
I did FW O as FW W for no reason whatsoever (though I recalled FW O)
Didn’t recall the last part of corner memo (RV K) and guessed it was RV so it was off by K parity
Traced to B instead of M resulting in a double edge flip. This happened to two cubes. I will reconstruct one here:
R2 B' L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D B' R F L' R' F U2 F Fw Uw'
OA DH MW (the M because of weak swap) TJ (start new cycle) KL TB XG
the TB part is where it goes wrong. I start a cycle at T which put RU in the BR position, but then, because i think 'oh, apparently I have parity, I should add a B now', it all goes wrong.

This mistake happened twice in this attempt, but I never saw it before so i need to keep it in mind now.

Also my concentration during this attempt was zero because I had just been listening to appassionata, beethoven and the music was still in my head...


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 17, 2022)

I might be going to a competition soon which has 3 rounds of 2x2 so for the time being I will focus on 2x2 (alongside MBLD). The game plan is to first review CLL as I forgot half of it, then I will learn EG-1. I will also learn AUF prediction and if possible I will learn EG-2.
Starting now.
Edit: 55 minutes later, I revised CLL and did an ao100 CLL drill session of 1.15 (granted, no AUF'ing) If 55 minutes seems a bit fast, remember I learnt CLL like 3 times before this so the algs were all super familiar. I will now start EG-1.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 30, 2022)

Update:
Last week, I have not been cubing at all as I had a trip to Rome. I have therefore not learnt anything new, but I have just beaten my 2x2 PB single with a 0.68 (R' U' R' U R' F2 U' F2 R'). Solution should be quite obvious.


Spoiler



y2 z' R2 U' R' U'



For now, I'll just revise all algs I had learnt and learn the rest of EG-1.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Oct 24, 2022)

No updates in a while, sorry not sorry 
Update about the competition:
MBLD NR: 24/25 56:58, also WR for best first single
2x2: 1.87 single, 2.42 average, could have had an easy sub 1.5 on the first attempt first round but i dropped the cube... Got the 2.42 ao5 in the second round, it would have won the finals lol.
Made 6x6 cutoff so i have a mean now
And some other uninteresting stuff (pyra mega squan)

I don't think I will be updating this thread anymore unless something ultra-interesting happens. I don't see the point of it anymore.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay let's look at the goals I had for this year. Yeah no I didn't achieve any...
I could have easily achieved some of these goals if I actually practiced, but I just didn't practice so guess whose fault it is 
Next year I am planning to practice a lot, and I'm confident that I can achieve the goals I had for this year, if not more, in 2023. (Wow is it really almost 2023?? Just how quickly does time fly exactly?)

Here are the goals for next year as I put them in the thread for 2023 cubing resolutions, with one goal added to them (italic):

2x2: get NR2 average, i.e. sub 1.55 (not NR because that is 1.18 by Antonie)
3x3: get a sub 4 single, because I made a bet back in 2021 that I would have one before 2024. (I don't even have a sub 5 yet, help!!!)
4x4+: none
Skewb, pyra, squan: get a semi-decent official average, nothing special
Buy a clock and become sub 10
Megaminx: sub 1
3BLD: sub 20 global, sub 15 single
4BLD: sub 2 global
5BLD: sub 4:30 global, if I'm lucky ER mean but that's hard
MBLD: 45 points, try to do 3 attempts per week
_Get a 2-7 BLD relay success_
Get a 9BLD success
Learn the rest of ZBLL, which is probably like 90%


----------

